# Hip Rosettes?



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

My mentor used to set them with a tuna can opened on both ends to get them round...dont think that the best way but it worked out for pet grooming. She had all sizes of cans for different size dogs. I dont know how they do it for show dogs. I going to watch this thread for tips too.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is some from google images.....check UTube...tons of grooming videos there from pros. When I googled this most of the info came from this forum. Apparently in 2010 there were several threads here and pics too.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

here are some different views for you. It is mostly a practice thing. The first time you cut them in they are not right. It takes time and a lot of staring at your dog to get them right. Little bit forward or back, higher up or poofier. getting them round is just practice too. Each dog is put together a tiny bit different so you have to make them compliment the dog.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, those are perfect! I am going to practice these too  We used to use a round template and mark it with chalk (black poodles), but the master groomer would always scissor them, not me. I really want to practice it though


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks!
I'm noticing they seem to start at the hip bones... I always thought they were just centered around them :O! Anyway, it'll be a long time before Sawyer's coat is long enough to try... but I guess you can never take info in too early!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

vtomblin said:


> here are some different views for you. It is mostly a practice thing. The first time you cut them in they are not right. It takes time and a lot of staring at your dog to get them right. Little bit forward or back, higher up or poofier. getting them round is just practice too. Each dog is put together a tiny bit different so you have to make them compliment the dog.


From the side views, the rosettes always look round...but from the top view they look more oval. Found this on the google images too. What is the shape supposed to be exactly. When I do it in the shop(for pets/fun) the perfect circle never looks right.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Good luck to all you who try it. I tried on 1 dog that I might have used for a grooming competition but got so frustrated at the whole process I just took them off. If I put a dog in a Continental then I don't do the hips at all, the whole rear is clipped right on down. It is a bit frustrating since it really does depend on your dogs conformation & as somebody stated they are really oval/oblong at least between each other on the backside & I just hated that look & still do hate that look. Have a great time though learning & if you come up with great wisdom please share.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

From the side they are perfectly round. From the top the middle space between them is a straight line that rounds at the ends. If you look at it from the rear they are a half circle that is a little taller at the very top. hope that helps describe it better for you.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! It does kind of make more sense... If your pooch is still in a CC, wanna take some pictures from all around?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The Continental Clip seems like it would be easy. It's not! It can be a headache. Especially if you are setting the patterns yourself for the first time. The jacket placement must be just right, the rosettes needs to be placed just right and in the right shape, then you have to scissor them symmetrically, and you also have to place four pom poms and scissor those symmetrically. Yikes! 

One of the pictures posted is Leroy's rosettes. Here is the thread: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/16207-leroys-continental-clip.html - I made the rosettes too oblong. But they looked okay from the side, from above it was just too oval looking. I also left the jacket too long around the elbows. If you want to do this clip, it also helps if your dog has the hair for it. Leroy didn't at the time (and still doesn't) so his pom poms were flat.

Here is a photo of the rosettes from above on another dog: Knowing Right From Thong | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (btw, look through her whole flickr photos, they are great! She has four standards)

Also, try searching for "Continental" in the poodleforum search bar.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

If you are attempting this clip, first place your jacket. Most of the time is right behind the last rib, but it really depends on your dog's structure. If your dog is longer, then you want to place the jacket a little further back. Then place the rosettes in relation to your jacket. If your jacket placement is correct, this should really help the overall look. Do NOT take a blade's width right between the rosettes. Try using a 5/8 toe blade first to take a little hair at a time off in between where the rosettes should go. You can also use the 5/8 to outline the rosettes before shaving the rump and leg area. I would generally leave the rosettes a lot bigger than what you are aiming for. You can always whittle the hair away a little at a time to get the look, but if you make the rosettes too small from the beginning, there is not much you can do. And you will only be taking MORE hair off when trying to finish the haircut. Small rosettes also look silly on standards. Place the pom poms to balance the size of your dog. Do not place them right above the hocks. If your dog is leggy, you will need to place them a little higher. Small pom poms also look silly on standards. Scissor the area around the elbows and neck very tight. Don't shave too much hair around the base of the tail, especially with a naked butt! 

Looking back at Leroy's old photos of his conti really makes me want to do it again!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry. I am 9 months pregnant and decided the HCC is too much for me especially with a newborn. So I zipped my girl down into a miami tonight before I saw your post. In the new year I will put her back into an HCC and if you still want pics I'll do it then.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

I just checked your thread "Leroys continental clip" and saw your pics. Your dogs butt is on google images. LOL
Seriously though thanks for the thread and the one one flicker is amazing too. I wont touch a show dog for any amount of money...strictly in the pet end but I love watching them at shows. When my son grows up some a white standard is my next dog.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

When I did Shadows I started with a square shape then rounded in the corners which seemed to work for me, it still took me several months and multiple attempts before I got a shape I was halfway happy with.
Here's my attempt, the first pic is my first try the other three are several months later from a few different angles, still not great but passable.
The link if it works is what I used as an example and what I think is quite the most beautifully groomed dog I've seen (the gorgeous Afterglow Sugar Daddy).

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...-portraits-of-extraordinary-dogs.html?image=5


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Anntig said:


> When I did Shadows I started with a square shape then rounded in the corners which seemed to work for me, it still took me several months and multiple attempts before I got a shape I was halfway happy with.
> Here's my attempt, the first pic is my first try the other three are several months later from a few different angles, still not great but passable.
> The link if it works is what I used as an example and what I think is quite the most beautifully groomed dog I've seen (the gorgeous Afterglow Sugar Daddy).
> 
> Breeds apart: Tim Flach's portraits of extraordinary dogs - Telegraph




Your Shadow is one gorgeous Poodle....how glorious to see him running around in that conti trim. :adore:

I would like to see more pics of your corded Poodle, never seen one corded before really, I am going to search here to see if youve put up pics of Zeph.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

vtomblin said:


> Sorry. I am 9 months pregnant and decided the HCC is too much for me especially with a newborn. So I zipped my girl down into a miami tonight before I saw your post. In the new year I will put her back into an HCC and if you still want pics I'll do it then.


Congratulations! Once your girl is back in a HCC perhaps she can poise with the baby so we can admire your baby too. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

fantastic poodle said:


> Your Shadow is one gorgeous Poodle....how glorious to see him running around in that conti trim. :adore:
> 
> I would like to see more pics of your corded Poodle, never seen one corded before really, I am going to search here to see if youve put up pics of Zeph.


Thanks I've started a new thread in pictures to show off my baby girl

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/21806-zephs-cords.html#post263724


----------

